# Image size on finder vs file system



## giulio (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi!
I often compress images with GraphicConverterX 6.7.2 on a MacOSX 10.6.3
and the Finder shows me a larger size than that I set in GraphicConverterX.
But the terminal show me (ls -l) the correct size of the jpg files.
The ratio is 1 to 2.
Why is there such a gap?

Thank you!!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2010)

You do realize this is a Freebsd forum and not OS-X?

try here: http://forums.macosxhints.com


----------



## phoenix (Jul 8, 2010)

Most likely, it's the difference between base2 counting and base10 counting (console using base2, finder using base10).

Or, it's the difference in the default units (bytes vs KBytes) and things are being rounded.

Or, it could be something else.


----------

